# Lauren: Runts, do they need extra care?



## Markus (Dec 21, 2013)

I chose some mice with my bf just before Christmas and we know they are all from the same litter and are all 6weeks old now but two are smaller then the rest and one I especially picked because she's the most active and cutest mouse I've ever seen called Missy is tiny, about half the size of the others. I just wanted to know if there's anything I have to do to make sure she grows into a healthy adult mouse? Is there any extra care I need to give her?

I know my boyfriend has been grilling you all with plenty of questions but I just really need to know. Thanks to you all and have a wonderful new year.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Just make sure you're feeding a good diet. There isn't much you can do other than provide them with the ingredients they need to grow well - check out the feeding posts for ideas.


----------



## Markus (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah, that sounds good. I was just a little worried as she is so small compared to her sisters. Thanks for the advice and I already had a good look on there. We feed them bird seed and low protein tesco dry dog food. We gave them some cellary just before christmas and a bit of a bourbon biscuit as a little christmas gift on boxing day and planning on giving them abit of an apple just after new years. They don't like the cellary leaves only the stems hahaha.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

They need to have some grains as well as the seed and dog food. Oats is the most popular with fanciers, and barley is also quite commonly used. The grains should make up a large proportion of the food, with seeds and dog food added into the mix. Since you're dealing with a few pet mice here, you can also give them scraps of human food leftovers as long as there is no sauce or seasoning - chicken, turkey, egg, pasta, boiled potato. Don't give lots of 'wet' food as this can upset their digestive systems.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the tail is usually a good indication of health.If it's well fleshed then not much to worry about.Pronounced vertebrae indicates a problem other than smallness.


----------

